# Photos of my new car!



## jpettit (Sep 17, 2005)

Finally, a picture of my 'new to me' 1999 BMW 540i Touring. Cleaned it all up this afternoon and took a few shots down at the Glenmore Reservoir at sunset. Too bad winter is coming and the car will rarely look so shiny! All my pictures can be seen in my Flickr picture set.


----------



## Rob V (Apr 4, 2005)

Prrrrrty! Nice pictures too. The roundel with the sky reflection is great.


----------



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

Awesome! Welcome to the family. One of the best tourings BMW has ever made in my opinion. Enjoy her!

~Jon


----------

